# DMX vs XLR Wire Guage



## eqrunner (Apr 29, 2012)

I have seen many different versions on various cables, but I wanted to know, Is there a standard guage of wire for DMX cable and XLR cable.

I think it's 24awg for DMX cable and 20awg for audio. Is this correct? and or is there a standard?


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 29, 2012)

There is no such thing as "XLR cable"
XLR is a connector, and the 5 pin version of it is used for DMX, so basically you are comparing 2 names for the same thing...


----------



## FMEng (Apr 29, 2012)

The guage of the conductors doesn't really matter. What DOES matter is the charateristic impedance of the cable. The cable has to be near 120 ohms to prevent reflections and smearing of the data signal. A mismatch in impedance can cause the system to behave unpredictably. Just as you can only use Cat 5, 5e, or 6 rated cable for an ethernet network, DMX should use cable designed for the purpose.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a standard written by PLASA and accepted by ANSI for the construction of cables for DMX use: ANSI E1.27-1 - 2006 (R2011) Entertainment Technology-Standard for Portable Control Cables for Use with USITT DMX512/1990 and E1.11 (DMX512-A) Products. As much as I'd like to help I don't really feel the need to buy it for $15 and then give the information away. The old standard from 2006 (same exact name just without the '(R2011)') is technically obsolete, but should have very similar if not identical information so if you run across that the information should be accurate enough to give you a good idea what the characteristically should be. If you're really excited about seeing the standard ANSI has a store where you can buy it here.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 29, 2012)

eqrunner said:


> I have seen many different versions on various cables, but I wanted to know, Is there a standard guage of wire for DMX cable and XLR cable.
> 
> I think it's 24awg for DMX cable and 20awg for audio. Is this correct? and or is there a standard?


There is no standard gauge. 

For installed cables, the following are (almost) universally accepted:
DMX: *Belden 9729*, "24 AWG stranded (7x32) tinned copper conductors. Datalene insulation. Twisted pairs individually Beldfoil shielded (100% coverage). Overall Chrome PVC jacket and 24 AWG stranded tinned copper drain wire."
MIC: *Belden 8451*, "22 AWG stranded (7x30) tinned copper conductors, twisted pair, polypropylene insulation, overall 100% Beldfoil® shield, 22 AWG stranded tinned copper drain wire, paper wrap, PVC jacket."

For portable cables: durability, flexibility, jacket color, etc., are all more important factors than gauge.


----------

